# Just wanted to say thanks to all the Gnex rootz users



## droidkevlar (Jul 1, 2011)

Since Verizons new billing will charge me more per month, I have decided to sell my Gnex and take advantage of a friend working for Tmo and jump ship to the HTC One S. I will still be on rootz but not on this side. So again, just wanted to say thanks to all you guys and the devs too. Without you, phone would have sucked ass cuz it didnt get updated worth a damn!!!! Thanks again and have a great weekend!!!!!!


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

Booo for verizon! Viva la revolucion!


----------



## Art Vandelay (Jan 4, 2012)

Yeah, but it wouldn't have affected you for like 2 years until your contract is up.

I understand jumping ship if you were do for an upgrade now, but since you already own the gnex, why leave now?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## DHO (Nov 6, 2011)

Sorry to hear that.

Hopefully Tmobile treats you well :|


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

Have fun with those 2 pages in the One S forum! And the like.. 4 roms! Haha.

Just get a GSM Nexus man, I too wanted a One S until I looked at the forum.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lostnuke (Jul 15, 2011)

I just hope tmob has good service in your area. Regardless of the new pricing with big red, I'm staying with them for their superior service in my area.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## droidkevlar (Jul 1, 2011)

I upgrade my devices every 6 months so it would have hit me when the next great device came out....tmo is good where i live and I will actually have 4g finally....havent had it with verizon where i live......i know there isnt too much dev work currently but i know that will change. the device is a beast. with me going to tmobile, i get a nice discount and im hoping i can con tmo like i did with verizon every 6 or so months so i can get a new phone like i did before.


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

good luck


----------



## Art Vandelay (Jan 4, 2012)

droidkevlar said:


> I upgrade my devices every 6 months so it would have hit me when the next great device came out....tmo is good where i live and I will actually have 4g finally....havent had it with verizon where i live......i know there isnt too much dev work currently but i know that will change. the device is a beast. with me going to tmobile, i get a nice discount and im hoping i can con tmo like i did with verizon every 6 or so months so i can get a new phone like i did before.


OK so now your decision makes no sense to me. B/c you upgrade every 6 months that means you are paying full retail for the phone. By doing that you will not be signing a new contract and this you can keep whatever you currently have.

Now obviously the tmo plan is cheaper than what you are currently paying for Verizon, but it is an inferior serious.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## T-Keith (Oct 15, 2011)

The one s is a nice phone, and I do like tmobiles data plans better than Verizons new ones. Fortunately I have another year and a half, so we'll see how everything stands then.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------



## droidkevlar (Jul 1, 2011)

Art Vandelay said:


> OK so now your decision makes no sense to me. B/c you upgrade every 6 months that means you are paying full retail for the phone. By doing that you will not be signing a new contract and this you can keep whatever you currently have.
> 
> Now obviously the tmo plan is cheaper than what you are currently paying for Verizon, but it is an inferior serious.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


I don't pay full retail when I upgraded in the past from Verizon. That's why I said con them.

sent from my pants


----------



## metal (Feb 8, 2012)

I'm going to wait for the new nexus before I decide on leaving vzw

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sk8 (Jul 16, 2011)

Don't forget to stop and and see us in #gnexus

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## drose6102 (Aug 14, 2011)

metal said:


> I'm going to wait for the new nexus before I decide on leaving vzw
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Same here. I will probably go with tmobile, there is quite a buzz about there LTE network they are building. That AT&T money is really going to help make them a competitive carrier

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## droidkevlar (Jul 1, 2011)

sk8 said:


> Don't forget to stop and and see us in #gnexus
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


I'll still be hanging out there buddy. ESP since there is no one s chan

sent from my pants


----------



## droidkevlar (Jul 1, 2011)

I was going to wait until they rlsd the next nexus but had to act fast since my boy at T-Mobile could only do the hook up this weekend

sent from my pants


----------



## requiemmm (Mar 17, 2012)

T-Mobile is only gonna go up. Working with the company and seeing all the internal stuff has me excited for what's to come with T-Mobile

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## scott62185 (Jan 6, 2012)

droidkevlar said:


> I don't pay full retail when I upgraded in the past from Verizon. That's why I said con them.
> 
> sent from my pants


So, how do you go about getting an upgrade every 6 months?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## droidkevlar (Jul 1, 2011)

scott62185 said:


> So, how do you go about getting an upgrade every 6 months?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


i would call them up and ask for it. i would do it over and over until i got someone that would ask a mgr to approve it. i never walked into stores as that was a given they wouldnt let me upgrade. a few times if after like 10 attempts i couldnt get someone, i would threaten to cancel my account. 99.9% after saying that, it works. and i only had 2 lines on my account total. when the iphone came out, the wife wanted it and her line wasnt available for upgrade for a 1yr and it wasnt the main line which you can only upgrade early the main line on a fam plan and they let me upgrade yet again within a month. so its just all about who you talk to. and you will have to put some time in to get it. but for me, about an hour is well worth it for me saving $400+ on each purchase.


----------



## ballisticn8 (Jun 16, 2011)

One S is what Protekk uses so pretty sure at the bare minimum you'll always have aokp which is pretty much the only rom I've run on my gnex.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## scott62185 (Jan 6, 2012)

droidkevlar said:


> i would call them up and ask for it. i would do it over and over until i got someone that would ask a mgr to approve it. i never walked into stores as that was a given they wouldnt let me upgrade. a few times if after like 10 attempts i couldnt get someone, i would threaten to cancel my account. 99.9% after saying that, it works. and i only had 2 lines on my account total. when the iphone came out, the wife wanted it and her line wasnt available for upgrade for a 1yr and it wasnt the main line which you can only upgrade early the main line on a fam plan and they let me upgrade yet again within a month. so its just all about who you talk to. and you will have to put some time in to get it. but for me, about an hour is well worth it for me saving $400+ on each purchase.


Wow! That's amazing dude. Big set o balls. Lol. Did you give them some reason why you wanted to upgrade?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## droidkevlar (Jul 1, 2011)

scott62185 said:


> Wow! That's amazing dude. Big set o balls. Lol. Did you give them some reason why you wanted to upgrade?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


At first I said phone sucked then I was just honest I wanted the latest since I was a techie

sent from my pants


----------



## scott62185 (Jan 6, 2012)

droidkevlar said:


> At first I said phone sucked then I was just honest I wanted the latest since I was a techie
> 
> sent from my pants


Wow, that's amazing to me.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## droidkevlar (Jul 1, 2011)

scott62185 said:


> Wow, that's amazing to me.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Why?


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

ballisticn8 said:


> One S is what Protekk uses so pretty sure at the bare minimum you'll always have aokp which is pretty much the only rom I've run on my gnex.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


You're missing out









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## simonbarsinistr (Dec 23, 2011)

Art Vandelay said:


> OK so now your decision makes no sense to me. B/c you upgrade every 6 months that means you are paying full retail for the phone. By doing that you will not be signing a new contract and this you can keep whatever you currently have.
> 
> Now obviously the tmo plan is cheaper than what you are currently paying for Verizon, but it is an inferior serious.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Exactly what I was thinking. I'm planning on upgrading my bionic when a worthy successor comes out, but I'll buy one at retail or on craigslist. My unlimited data is safe until they remove it from my plan. At which point I'll then leave.

Sent from my Xoomin Unicorn


----------



## droidkevlar (Jul 1, 2011)

simonbarsinistr said:


> Exactly what I was thinking. I'm planning on upgrading my bionic when a worthy successor comes out, but I'll buy one at retail or on craigslist. My unlimited data is safe until they remove it from my plan. At which point I'll then leave.
> 
> Sent from my Xoomin Unicorn


reason I acted to quickly is my connect at tmobile was leaving so i had to act fast if i wanted a free one s and the monthly discount. gotta say, one s blows the nexus out of the water. not even rooted it yet.


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

droidkevlar said:


> reason I acted to quickly is my connect at tmobile was leaving so i had to act fast if i wanted a free one s and the monthly discount. gotta say, one s blows the nexus out of the water. not even rooted it yet.


Other than the fact that it has a lower resolution screen, it's running sense, no LTE, and no removable battery...sure.


----------



## Cloud Nine (May 19, 2012)

droidkevlar said:


> reason I acted to quickly is my connect at tmobile was leaving so i had to act fast if i wanted a free one s and the monthly discount. gotta say, one s blows the nexus out of the water. not even rooted it yet.


It's tough to troll when the One S forum looks abandoned


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Meanwhile...in the One S forum...


----------



## lostnuke (Jul 15, 2011)

yarly said:


> Meanwhile...in the One S forum...


Holy crap! LMAO! There's a One S in there somewhere.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

lostnuke said:


> Holy crap! LMAO! There's a One S in there somewhere.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


Hmm, that's not a rock, it's a phone


----------



## nklenchik (Dec 1, 2011)

I was thinking of getting the S3, but then I realized...isn't aosp the only one with linaro right now?


----------



## droidkevlar (Jul 1, 2011)

WhataSpaz said:


> Other than the fact that it has a lower resolution screen, it's running sense, no LTE, and no removable battery...sure.


Screen looks great to me, I kind of like sense, I now have 4g where with vzw where I live I didnt, and batt life is double so far as good.

sent from my pants


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Well you have "4G" but still better than using VzW's 3G which is a joke.


----------



## Burncycle (Aug 6, 2011)

I could drive like 5 miles in any direction and lose service if I had T mobile


----------



## throwbot (Jan 2, 2012)

nklenchik said:


> I was thinking of getting the S3, but then I realized...isn't aosp the only one with linaro right now?


Have you tried linaro? I was all excited seeing that German dude talk about it and run benchmarks.

I'm running aokp linaro b38 and have to honestly say, I notice very little difference.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

throwbot said:


> Have you tried linaro? I was all excited seeing that German dude talk about it and run benchmarks.
> 
> I'm running aokp linaro b38 and have to honestly say, I notice very little difference.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Yeah I also don't think it adds much at all. To each his own though.


----------



## droidkevlar (Jul 1, 2011)

Burncycle said:


> I could drive like 5 miles in any direction and lose service if I had T mobile


So far, tmobile has dropped data less than my Verizon line did in the areas I travel for work and hasnt dropped a call yet in my normal routes. So its a HUGE plus for me right now.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

droidkevlar said:


> So far, tmobile has dropped data less than my Verizon line did in the areas I travel for work and hasnt dropped a call yet in my normal routes. So its a HUGE plus for me right now.


Yeah not sure why people say a carrier sucks just because they have issues in their area. Here VzW has awesome coverage while others don't. That's why I'm on VzW. Other areas T-Mobile or others may have better coverage. Gotta go with whatever carrier gives you the best coverage. A cool phone isn't as cool when you can't use it!


----------



## droidkevlar (Jul 1, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> Yeah not sure why people say a carrier sucks just because they have issues in their area. Here VzW has awesome coverage while others don't. That's why I'm on VzW. Other areas T-Mobile or others may have better coverage. Gotta go with whatever carrier gives you the best coverage. A cool phone isn't as cool when you can't use it!


Ya, Im lucky I live in So Cal and all carriers work great actually. The areas where Im on the coast on a hill, no provider works and with Tmobiles wifi calling, it solves that issue for me. Wife still has vzw since she loves the iphone and gets a discount on the bill so I guess its nice now when we travel if 1 doesnt have reception, other might.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

droidkevlar said:


> Ya, Im lucky I live in So Cal and all carriers work great actually. The areas where Im on the coast on a hill, no provider works and with Tmobiles wifi calling, it solves that issue for me. Wife still has vzw since she loves the iphone and gets a discount on the bill so I guess its nice now when we travel if 1 doesnt have reception, other might.


Yeah I hear ya. If I wasn't on VzW T-Mobile would probably be where I'd go. AT&T...well enough said and Sprint = no thanks. Hopefully everything works out for ya.


----------



## Gerg04 (Nov 30, 2011)

throwbot said:


> Have you tried linaro? I was all excited seeing that German dude talk about it and run benchmarks.
> 
> I'm running aokp linaro b38 and have to honestly say, I notice very little difference.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Just to get back to this, and jack this ridonkulous thread: I'm still running the AOKP Lianro b38 build. Not because of any noticeable increase, but my battery life has been the best its been in a lonnnnng time. I'm talking like since b30 / M4 days. I'm scared to flash b39 with the phone running so beautiful and efficient.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## droidkevlar (Jul 1, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> Yeah I hear ya. If I wasn't on VzW T-Mobile would probably be where I'd go. AT&T...well enough said and Sprint = no thanks. Hopefully everything works out for ya.


Thanks. First android Ive not rooted right away so its going well

sent from my pants


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

droidkevlar said:


> Thanks. First android Ive not rooted right away so its going well
> 
> sent from my pants


I said I wasn't going to root my GNex and clearly that failed as soon as I got home with it lol. Maybe the next phone I won't root (highly doubtful haha).


----------

